# Advice to female Uber drivers?



## UberButterfly (Jul 14, 2015)

Anyone have any advice for female Uber drivers? I mostly drive 8pm - 12am, sometimes until 1 or 2 am on weekends. 

Any advice on how to deal with stupid and perverted passengers would be greatly appreciated. 

I carry a pepper spray on my key chain and try to be aware of my surroundings, but more than that not sure what I can do.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

How about not do it?

These guys are drunk and have no filter. 

It will never stop working those hours.


----------



## Viera Uber (Dec 29, 2014)

It's the nature of the beast. Best of luck. 

As for advice...keep a concealed handgun close by in the car


----------



## UberButterfly (Jul 14, 2015)

Viera Uber said:


> It's the nature of the beast. Best of luck.
> 
> As for advice...keep a concealed handgun close by in the car


I don't have a gun  But I have pepper spray on my key chain


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Anyone have any advice for female Uber drivers? I mostly drive 8pm - 12am, sometimes until 1 or 2 am on weekends.
> 
> Any advice on how to deal with stupid and perverted passengers would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I carry a pepper spray on my key chain and try to be aware of my surroundings, but more than that not sure what I can do.


First off wear no jewelry, don't look provocative, don't put up with any mouthy shit from stupid men, keep a pile on the passenger front seat if they want to sit up front- tell them politely it's ok to sit in the back and point to diagonal seat in back not behind you. Do not carry a purse or anything of value and know how to handle yourself - never come on like a vulnerable woman. Try to speak with authority. I've put out young men and when I got through with them - they jumped out like I was their mother, however, they all aren't all going to be like that. I have never turned down a ride but I would say if you are going to be driving those hours and your gut says refuse the ride, follow your instincts and keep your doors locked and crack the window. If you carry be careful and never let them use it against you. I only drove up to 10pm max and on occasion midnight but I can count on one hand how many times. I'm fairly street savvy but I don't need to be taking those chances at this stage of my life - good luck!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Definitely pile the stuff on the front seat. If the customer wants you to put it into the trunk, you can feed him some Beta Sigma about Company Policy and rahrahrah.......... What they do not know will not hurt you, or them. If you do have doorlock knobs, still, push down the right front. If the customer tries to open it, just tell him that it does not open. If you have a voice activated wireless telephone, keep the bluetooth in operation and program 911 into it. If the drunk gets too far out of line and will not get out of the car, stop the thing in the middle of the street and call the Police. If you are blocking an intersection or the street, they will show up soon enough.

In most cases, even with the drunks, if you tell them to keep their hands in their pockets a couple of times, they get the idea.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Get a Taser.

If you use pepper spray in the car, you might as well burn the car down. That stuff is not easy to clean and its gets everywhere.

Work morning or day shift only. When the sun goes down you go home.

Get a folding knife with max allowed blade length in your state. Have some one teach you how to use it. Practice every day with out losing a finger.

Last but not least;
At any given time, if PAX is saying or doing things that make you uncomfortable. Pull over and kick him the **** out even if its in the middle of 4 lane highway. Call the cops and tell them where they can find the dumb ass. 

Report to Uber ASAP.
example; PAX offered $20 for boob pics.


----------



## Rell (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm a female uber driver and because of that reason I don't drive after certain hours. I have a taser on the side of my door just in case. With the pepper spray you could do more damage than good to yourself. Best of luck and be safe


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Disguise as a male


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Get a Taser.
> 
> If you use pepper spray in the car, you might as well burn the car down. That stuff is not easy to clean and its gets everywhere.


I was just going to say the same thing.

DO NOT USE PEPPER SPRAY INSIDE OF A CAR!!!!

Forget the upholstery for a second. When you spray in a confined area you are getting EVERYONE in the car, which includes yourself. You will need to summon an ambulance/fire to the location to do eyewashes all around. I've been in the area of pepper spray outdoors and in large rooms, it was never a good experience, and I was just near. I can't imagine what it would be like inside the tiny confined area of your average sedan. Also, someone is going to have to clean that up, and if it's you, you are going to need a respirator at the very least, if not a gas mask. If it's a service, it's going to be one that does hazmat clean up, and that's going to be $$$$. So, don't do it.

Do carry a shocker of some kind. You can get small ones that are highly effective, and conceal just about anywhere. In my car, my left arm is naturally on the arm rest of the door. No matter what's happening, that left arm is there, it has no other place to go. There's a small gap on the arm rest that happens to fit a stun gun perfectly. I put a velcro dot in that gap and a velcro dot on the stun gun to hold it in place. It sits there, doesn't come out and is always next to me, ready to go. I haven't had to use it, but if I do, it's not going to cause a hazmat incident in the car, and most importantly, it's not going to incapacitate me too.


----------



## DriverCharles (Jul 22, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Anyone have any advice for female Uber drivers? I mostly drive 8pm - 12am, sometimes until 1 or 2 am on weekends.
> 
> Any advice on how to deal with stupid and perverted passengers would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I carry a pepper spray on my key chain and try to be aware of my surroundings, but more than that not sure what I can do.


Here's what you do..... Go to the local city auction and bid on one of the old police cars they are auctioning off. A lot of time they will leave a lot of stuff in the car because it is just cheaper than taking it out and trying to reuse it in a newer model car. Buy yourself a car with the metal cage that separates the driver and passenger, make sure your drunk male passengers sit in the back and then since the doors only open from the outside, only let them out after you get a 5 star rating. Your safe and you have an excellent rating


----------



## Dustin b (Jul 17, 2015)

Id have to agree, use a taser! you can always get hit with the spray your self, and in close quarters, I wouldn't get on pepper spray stopping an attacker.

Personally I carry an ASP.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

In Los Angeles? DO NOT DRIVE THOSE HOURS. You're increasing your risk dramatically. Leave that shift for the tough old guys. Stay safe.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Dustin b said:


> Personally I carry an ASP.


How well can you swing your asp in the confines of being seated in a car?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

First of all, you have a right and an expectation of courteous behavior from your paying customers. Threaten to drive them straight to the police station to see who is carrying what in their pockets and let them explain their behavior to the desk sergeant. 

Be the adult in the car when they're acting like juveniles. "Good natured" kidding around is a grey area, don't let them cross the line into disrespect. You set the boundaries and the rules of behavior in your car. A 3 star rate will make sure you never see them again.


----------



## Dustin b (Jul 17, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> How well can you swing your asp in the confines of being seated in a car?


It is a collapsible ASP, keep it collapsed and use the metal rounded end.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Dustin b said:


> It is a collapsible ASP, keep it collapsed and use the metal rounded end.


Where do you keep it?


----------



## Dustin b (Jul 17, 2015)

Door, or in my cargo pocket.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Anyone have any advice for female Uber drivers? I mostly drive 8pm - 12am, sometimes until 1 or 2 am on weekends.
> 
> Any advice on how to deal with stupid and perverted passengers would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I carry a pepper spray on my key chain and try to be aware of my surroundings, but more than that not sure what I can do.


If you ever spray pepper spray in your car, you are going to be just as affected as the asshat you spray. I keep a small knife under my seat. No one sits behind me unless there are more than two passengers. I prefer single passenger to sit shot gun so I can watch his or her hands. Any sign of trouble, first thing to do is stop the car.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberButterfly said:


> Anyone have any advice for female Uber drivers? I mostly drive 8pm - 12am, sometimes until 1 or 2 am on weekends.
> 
> Any advice on how to deal with stupid and perverted passengers would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I carry a pepper spray on my key chain and try to be aware of my surroundings, but more than that not sure what I can do.


Ditch the pepper spray. You discharge that in your car and everyone aboard will be incapacitated, including you.
Females, sadly, are at a profound disadvantage when driving the night shifts because drunk males are ******bag assholes. The best advice is not to dress provocatively and don't behave flirtatiously. But the problem there is a drunk male will down-rate you for not dressing provocatively and not flirting with him. But if you do dress provocatively or behave flirtatiously, then you get down-rated by the drunk male who thinks you should blow him or give him a handjob. My advice: Don't take any shit.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Inserted of pepper spray I would carry a travel- size can of hairspray. Aim for eyes & it does not cause a hazmat situation.

I agree with the other posters who say too avoid the "happy hour" crowd.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I've been giving this some thought. When I pick up a female passenger by herself, I try to make sure they feel at ease. I get out of the car, ask their name and then ask them "what's my name?" I then tell them: "Call me Tim", because Uber tells them I'm "Timothy". 

I understand it's worrisome for them, getting in a privately owned car with a male stranger. My phone is on a cradle they can see their name and the pickup location. 

How it must be for a female Uber driver to pick up a group of drunk guys who are all friends and then try to "one up" each other on the sexual harassment meter. I've had drunk young men in my car and I can't imagine what they would say to someone half my size. 

Maximum 2 passengers per car between midnight and 3am? Increased business for Uber, and increased safety for female drivers.


----------



## DucatiDan (Jul 26, 2015)

There is a book "The Gift of Fear" written by Gavin de Becker. Find a copy and read it. 

Also, in your circumstances (under the conditions you describe) no one rides up front with you, ever! 

Never get out of your car for any reason unless you need to run.

Find the book!

Dan


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> Anyone have any advice for female Uber drivers? I mostly drive 8pm - 12am, sometimes until 1 or 2 am on weekends.
> 
> Any advice on how to deal with stupid and perverted passengers would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I carry a pepper spray on my key chain and try to be aware of my surroundings, but more than that not sure what I can do.


PROTIP: don't use pepper spray in close quarters inside your car or you're gonna be breathing fire and bleeding from your eyes too.

*edit* just noticed this was already said but it's worth reiterating.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> If you ever spray pepper spray in your car, you are going to be just as affected as the asshat you spray. I keep a small knife under my seat. No one sits behind me unless there are more than two passengers. I prefer single passenger to sit shot gun so I can watch his or her hands. Any sign of trouble, first thing to do is stop the car.


I keep a knife in my driver side door and a mag light next to the seat by the door. I live in suburbia and have had good luck with passengers so far (knock on wood) but, you know, just in case. I'm also a big dude. 6' and a powerlifter. I figure people in general aren't gonna get too many ideas.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> I keep a knife in my driver side door and a mag light next to the seat by the door. I live in suburbia and have had good luck with passengers so far (knock on wood) but, you know, just in case. I'm also a big dude. 6' and a powerlifter. I figure people in general aren't gonna get too many ideas.


Yeah, but how fast do you move?


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Yeah, but how fast do you move?


Wide receiver, linebacker, defensive end, center field, small forward.

Fast enough, I reckon.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

As I've driven around late at night I've often wondered:
How easy would it be for a serial killer or rapist to steal someone's phone with the Uber ap installed and use it to find his next victim? A pre-paid card, a burner phone and an anonymous name would accomplish the same thing. Uber has your back my ass. Stay safe, find a better gig. The risk / reward is simply not there. Especially at their current rates.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Wide receiver, linebacker, defensive end, center field, small forward.
> 
> Fast enough, I reckon.


Good for you, faster than a speeding bullet.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

DucatiDan said:


> There is a book "The Gift of Fear" written by Gavin de Becker. Find a copy and read it.


I am not the OP, although I am a woman.. Thanks for the book referral. 

From experience I take the "fight" response to fear, esp when my feet seem glued to one spot.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> As I've driven around late at night I've often wondered:
> How easy would it be for a serial killer or rapist to steal someone's phone with the Uber ap installed and use it to find his next victim? A pre-paid card, a burner phone and an anonymous name would accomplish the same thing. Uber has your back my ass. Stay safe, find a better gig. The risk / reward is simply not there. Especially at their current rates.


Seems a little intricate. Anyone could murder anyone anywhere.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Honkadonk said:


> Seems a little intricate. Anyone could murder anyone anywhere.


risk vs reward


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> risk vs reward


I'm not sure I'm following


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Seems a little intricate. Anyone could murder anyone anywhere.


So right, I worry about walking in the forest and my 2 protection dogs, Smith and Wesson give me some sense of security.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

You work 8-12am, sometimes 1-2am in the weekends? Damn girl, you got some guts. I'm a guy and I don't Uber past 9pm. Yea, I'll drop off the drunks at the bar, but I'm not dealing with them or any nuts from 10pm and on. No thanks. Lol


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> You work 8-12am, sometimes 1-2am in the weekends? Damn girl, you got some guts. I'm a guy and I don't Uber past 9pm. Yea, I'll drop off the drunks at the bar, but I'm not dealing with them or any nuts from 10pm and on. No thanks. Lol


I typically work 8pm and on. I've been out til 3am plenty of times. You just have to manage things like pax rating and which areas you go to. I'm sure you're gonna get a shitty rider anyway sometimes but if you can afford to be picky about who you drive you can avoid the riff raff.

And if you're a chick take some extra caution and have thick skin.


----------



## WaywerdSon (Jun 28, 2015)

If you just get a cheap cubic zirconium wedding style ring and get a picture taken of yourself with some great big burly looking guy that you can say is your husband and tape that picture to the dashboard where the PAX can see it that should cut down on the harrassment. Most guys aren't looking to get there ass kicked by a jealous husband


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

WaywerdSon said:


> If you just get a cheap cubic zirconium wedding style ring and get a picture taken of yourself with some great big burly looking guy that you can say is your husband and tape that picture to the dashboard where the PAX can see it that should cut down on the harrassment. Most guys aren't looking to get there ass kicked by a jealous husband


I know we don't get tipped for the most part but I've been told that in an industry where you work for tips you are ALWAYS single as far as your customers are concerned. Which doesn't mean allow advances but let them give you money based on their little crush or whatever.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

WaywerdSon said:


> If you just get a cheap cubic zirconium wedding style ring and get a picture taken of yourself with some great big burly looking guy that you can say is your husband and tape that picture to the dashboard where the PAX can see it that should cut down on the harrassment. Most guys aren't looking to get there ass kicked by a jealous husband


Lmao. Or some big dude in a milatary or police uniform. Any kind of government uniform.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

You could install a camera with audio recording in your car, and let your passengers know about it when they get in your car. I think this could help.


----------



## dreadyDD (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm a female driver and I do mostly graveyard shifts. People are generally harmless, but it is ultimately important to remain confident and cautious! Making the passenger sit diagonal from you is a good bit of advice! If they sit directly behind you, it's easy for them to choke you. Have an intimidating weapon on you! Works great on tweakers  In this case, size matters (lol). DON'T TELL ANYONE YOUR LINE OF DEFENSE! For their safety and yours it's absolutely none of their business. People like to ask. If you are not strong minded and don't know when to draw lines it's probably not the best gig for ya.
It makes it all worth while being able to give lone women at night a safe and pleasant ride. Sometimes male passengers act like the kind of assholes that won't leave you alone at the bar or when you are out with friends, BUT THEY'RE PAYING YOU so it's not as bad. If you see it that way, it makes it a little less depressing.
There's no reason females can't be Uber drivers because their women! Shame on those who suggest so! The stuff my female passengers have put up from some of the male drivers... I hear so much mess up sh!t!
Make-up and jewelry is fine just cover your cleavage! It helps to dress professionally ppl will be more respectful!


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

Just be aware of you're surroundings and passengers.


----------



## Thelma & Louise (T&L) (Jul 27, 2015)

Just thought I would do a few links that make interesting reading, if you have not found them already.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/04/09/female-uber-lyft-drivers/
http://www.taxi-library.org/gord28.htm

Great idea


UberNorthStar said:


> Inserted of pepper spray I would carry a travel- size can of hairspray. Aim for eyes & it does not cause a hazmat situation.


My advice is don't wear jewelry, mind you I do wear cheap but smart earrings only. Remove temptation. 
Best advice I ever had when traveling on my own overseas was to wear a cheap wedding band, males are less inclined to hassle you. It works. 
Try not to wear scarves, as they can be used against you.

And yes pulling them up like you would naughty children. The Mother load is very effective in a lot of cases.

Remember you are doing a job, don't let things get out of hand by being too friendly.


----------



## xristy (Nov 22, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> I don't have a gun  But I have pepper spray on my key chain


a six inch hammer and a real can of pepper spray. In a car unless you have a snub nose revolver you are to vulnerable to a gun fight with the rider grabbing the barrel. If they pull on first yours isn't fast enough.


----------



## xristy (Nov 22, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Ditch the pepper spray. You discharge that in your car and everyone aboard will be incapacitated, including you.
> Females, sadly, are at a profound disadvantage when driving the night shifts because drunk males are ******bag assholes. The best advice is not to dress provocatively and don't behave flirtatiously. But the problem there is a drunk male will down-rate you for not dressing provocatively and not flirting with him. But if you do dress provocatively or behave flirtatiously, then you get down-rated by the drunk male who thinks you should blow him or give him a handjob. My advice: Don't take any shit.


 the pepper spray that shoots a straight squirt to the eye is the kind. I've had tricks played on me but when they get in my car they behave. I ain't scared of any rider. One more thing that helps, have someone spray you in the eye one time. You'll handle the situation much better if you have felt it one time.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

What about pepper foam? Doesn't that reduce the residual effects?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Pepper Gel:
I have Pepper Gel which deploys in a direct line that xristy referenced versus the mist that comes from pepper spray. This sticks to the assailant and reduces splashing.

Dash Cam:
I have the Falcon F360-HD Duel Channel dash cam, very popular on this page. Also a #1 product on Amazon. Check your state laws regarding audio/video recording consent as you may need to have visible signage in the car.

I drive nights and weekends, typically anywhere from 10PM until 5AM. In one month I've done 280 rides with no issues. As far as conversations go, if I pick up on anything that could be a sore point with passengers I try to immediately redirect the conversation. Especially if they've been drinking they can completely forget what they were talking about a second ago. I can't speak directly to being a female driver as I'm a 28 year old male, but if any passengers say anything that gets them upset ("I got shut down by everyone tonight" etc) again redirect to the positives ("Hey but you get to sleep in tomorrow because you're off work!" - Something like that).

There is no one golden rule to descalation but match their communication style and energy. Be supportive and always highlight positives:

- Wow that's impressive you balance school and work
- That's cool you had time to visit a few different bars tonight

Let's say they start acting inappropriate, immediately redirect that comment as they're looking for the smallest validation to push further. I had a guy that was getting himself riled up about how much he _hated _his current school. So basically that was the last thing I focused on, I talked about his new job opportunity, upcoming marriage etc. And I wanted him to tell me in detail about those things. Basically to keep him talking about anything except his trigger issue. Just keep stalling for the 10-15 minutes and you've arrived at your destination. Again there is no absolute guide to resolve these situations but with a confident, calm professionalism you can effectively deflect unwanted advances.


----------



## xristy (Nov 22, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> How well can you swing your asp in the confines of being seated in a car?


hehe my kind of thinking!! I like to think I wouldn't enjoy it but hmmm... given the right circumstance.... Yea buddy


----------



## xristy (Nov 22, 2015)

if I do get a true psycho; I will not pull out a pistol, spray the stream of pepper, tase or anything. I will find a person with a nice car and crash into them hard deploying my air bags; then its cool. I got it from there. Of course I ain't going to kamakaze and cause harm to innocents. Just a hard hit. My insurance will have to pay, I may loose my driving priveledge, someone may get whip lash but no pyscho fool to go elsewhere. I'll get him after the car wreck. or he'll get me, but no one will get far.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Get a folding knife with max allowed blade length in your state. Have some one teach you how to use it. Practice every day with out losing a finger.


Yep - I practice between pick-ups.


----------



## xristy (Nov 22, 2015)

cin90 said:


> Yep - I practice between pick-ups.


oh yes, its called the "what if" game!!


----------



## xristy (Nov 22, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> I'm not sure I'm following


same as cost vs benifit just reworded.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

xristy said:


> oh yes, its called the "what if" game!!


Hee-hee! I like to show my skills off to myself, LOL. And turning my entire body around if necessary. I scared the heck out of my kid when I did that the other day. LMBO!!!


----------



## xristy (Nov 22, 2015)

cin90 said:


> Hee-hee! I like to show my skills off to myself, LOL. And turning my entire body around if necessary. I scared the heck out of my kid when I did that the other day. LMBO!!!


I think my mom did that about 50 years ago to me. Actually she was one of my mentors in self defense. The damage she could do with a stiletto heel or a purse was the threat but she always had her peripheral vision on and ears in gears.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Man this thread is a sad commentary, can't dress attractively, get a gun... Is it really that bad? 

In Denver you could stick to airport runs at night to avoid the dregs, is that a possibility in your area?


----------



## xristy (Nov 22, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Pepper Gel:
> I have Pepper Gel which deploys in a direct line that xristy referenced versus the mist that comes from pepper spray. This sticks to the assailant and reduces splashing.
> 
> Dash Cam:
> ...


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

xristy said:


> I think my mom did that about 50 years ago to me. Actually she was one of my mentors in self defense. The damage she could do with a stiletto heel or a purse was the threat but she always had her peripheral vision on and ears in gears.


So, I'm guessing you learned from the best. You could hurt someone who's out of control out there, Sister. Yeah!


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Man this thread is a sad commentary, can't dress attractively, get a gun... Is it really that bad?
> 
> In Denver you could stick to airport runs at night to avoid the dregs, is that a possibility in your area?


Never know what you're going to get in L.A. or anywhere, really. Why not protect yourself if at all possible? I'm sad I even have to think that way, but you just never really know.


----------



## xristy (Nov 22, 2015)

good old Sabre red squirts nice and straight 2 bursts of 1-2 seconds (maybe just one burst in a car) aim at the eyes. Then abort mission. Bail. Well I don't drive in the cuts unless I feel froggy so this would occur in populated place. You have to test your can regular because that stuff clogs just like hair spray. If you get some in your own eye don't panic. Once again its always good to know what it feels like first. Harmless. (makes good beef jerky too) haha tough girl here is also very good at never using her weapons. I worked in prisons and never sprayed an inmate. 'Been there for a fogging or two but never had to go there. I do agree with proper seat handling. My gut tells me if the group is too large or if I want no one up front. But at this rate, money is really not making me thrilled. Maybe I'd rather drive an armored car or something.


----------



## xristy (Nov 22, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Pepper Gel:
> I have Pepper Gel which deploys in a direct line that xristy referenced versus the mist that comes from pepper spray. This sticks to the assailant and reduces splashing.
> 
> Dash Cam:
> ...


sounds like you read verbal judo!!


----------



## xristy (Nov 22, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Man this thread is a sad commentary, can't dress attractively, get a gun... Is it really that bad?
> 
> In Denver you could stick to airport runs at night to avoid the dregs, is that a possibility in your area?


it is sad; but true and kind of fun to laugh in the face of danger. Well then, back when I was young and cute I took a cab quite often to my dancing job. I had this female cabbie I always requested; she was so fun and cool; no pretty young females drove taxis 30 years ago!!! One day I couldn't get her and I'd been away for a while. The alternate driver told me, oh, yeah I liked her too but she is doing life in prison now for killing her husband. TRUE STORY Yellow cab of Hayward CA. news story could be found if time taken.


----------



## Hillary (Dec 16, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> I don't have a gun  But I have pepper spray on my key chain


Pepper spray is a horrible idea, as it is potentially dangerous for you as well to spray in your car. Get a taser.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I have pepper spray too but I have a taser as well. Am new to Uber so I keep the front seat filled with my stuff which sends a message all too quickly to the solo rider wanting to get up front. I don't try to move it either but will say I prefer to have you seated in the back for my and your protection. THis one dude's breath was kicking and I would have passed out had he been up front.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Hillary - I would punch the button on my phone, say: "I just got another ride, gotta go..."


----------



## Austin (Jan 1, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> I don't have a gun  But I have pepper spray on my key chain


They have a pepper gel you can by. Using it in a car my put you in harms way as well. Check out the gel or a taser gun


----------



## Hillary (Dec 16, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Hillary - I would punch the button on my phone, say: "I just got another ride, gotta go..."


Good call.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Best of luck to you. I would advise you, if you are nervous, then maybe not work those hours. Surge is not worth it. I have a month under my belt and have avoided all but 1 fairly intoxicated pax, the other 3 passengers in their group were cool, but if that person did not get in at least 2 bar fights that night I would be shocked. 

Huge disadvantage is you don't know where you are going to start, I would up picking up two real sketchy young adults in a nice part of town, they were going to a real crappy part of town and one of the first times I contemplated a gun being put to my head. 

Would not be surprised in the next year or so to see increase in car jackings / thefts. Real easy for a pax to take you to a bad part of town where bunch of people waiting, and if you think you are safe? Another story coming. 

Needless to say once I dropped the kids off, I went offline and waited to get back in a nice part before going online. 

I am a bigger male. Female driver? Sorry. I think there will be some seriously dark times ahead when people realize how easy targets drivers are. I may not get huge surges, but know how to keep safe


----------



## Hillary (Dec 16, 2015)

I have encountered a similar situation, and I do the same where I go offline until I feel safe. I'm working on my concealed weapons permit so I can carry my gun with me, but most of my expierence have been positive. I work the late shift because it makes me feel good making sure people can drink but still get home safe. Although, ya, that involves dealing with drunk guys. I think since I'm new and so concerned with ratings I just didn't want to piss him off, but ending the trip and telling them I have another seems like a good solution. 

If someone tries to hurt you, or jack your car doesn't uber have all of their information? Making it easy to arrest them?


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Hillary said:


> I have encountered a similar situation, and I do the same where I go offline until I feel safe. I'm working on my concealed weapons permit so I can carry my gun with me, but most of my expierence have been positive. I work the late shift because it makes me feel good making sure people can drink but still get home safe. Although, ya, that involves dealing with drunk guys. I think since I'm new and so concerned with ratings I just didn't want to piss him off, but ending the trip and telling them I have another seems like a good solution.
> 
> If someone tries to hurt you, or jack your car doesn't uber have all of their information? Making it easy to arrest them?


Yes and no.

While there are some information that is verifiable, a lot of it can be faked, as well as you do not see information about the rider. As a driver, we go through background checks, yet we are expected to pick up passengers who do not. Would you be comfortable picking up an ex-c0n? Someone who was convicted for rape or murder? Drivers are held to a much higher standard as well as the rider can do a little screening of the driver and not vice versa.

Credit cards can be stolen or hacked, as well as many Pre-Paid cards that have VISA/MasterCard logos can be used and are fairly anonymous.

I am a 5-Star driver - Still a n00b with only 50 trips under my belt, but I have already seen some pretty sketchy situations that have made me feel far more exposed than I would like.

Secondly, there is nothing to stop an attack from happening at the arrival. In short, the riders can be accomplices leading the driver into a tap, once they exit the vehicle a group of attackers enter the vehicle - especially night. Heck the riders can be "in on it" get pistol whipped and have an alibi

I know I for one, would love to be able to take sections of my city and set them as "Hell no, I won't go" areas. I know if there are areas I feel unsafe and do not want to drive, I can't even imagine a young woman driving into those areas. Maybe I am a little too old-fashioned that way, but the key to being safe is often avoiding risky areas.

Also know, Uber PROHIBTS you from carrying a firearm, regardless of your licensing in your state.


----------



## Hillary (Dec 16, 2015)

Good to know. 

I was wondering, if I pick up someone who has drugs on them, can I get in trouble?


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

I think the fact you are driver for hire, you may have shielding, but it also depends on the state, their laws etc. Many states or federal laws allow for confiscation of vehicles. You may ultimately prevail, but your car may be impounded and you may spend months and legal fees to get it back. 

Frankly I think this needs to be covered by Uber and they should be on the hook for any crimes a PAX commits and remedy the driver.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Hillary said:


> Good to know.
> 
> I was wondering, if I pick up someone who has drugs on them, can I get in trouble?


 If you get pulled over, whatever drugs are in the car are legally your property. You might have an understanding officer, you tell him you are fairly confident the passenger (back passenger seat, not a friend) has put something under the seat back there.

Under the law, at least in my state, open containers and drugs belong to the driver. You are not driving a taxi - they get special benefits - you are driving a private vehicle.
Just pray the officer doesn't have a family member that drives a taxi and spent Thanksgiving dinner complaining how Uber has undercut his income.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

I think the same goes for other crimes, like stolen property, etc. 

Also fairly sure, there is no coverage for legal fees as part of the Agreement, i.e you would have to sue the PAX, and otherwise all legal fees, court fees, etc are out of your pocket, not Uber


----------



## highwayman (May 6, 2016)

Keep being sexton hold your grounds move forward


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

Or do what I do brake check'em hard!!!! 

But seriously, short convo's, eyes on road and once it escalates, 911! However late night, not to be rude, really is for dudes, BECAUSE the crap you deal with...

Man, we even say its not worth it. Drunk males are aggressive apes, that need a shiny toy. Just be careful and take no prisoners...


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

UberButterfly said:


> Anyone have any advice for female Uber drivers? I mostly drive 8pm - 12am, sometimes until 1 or 2 am on weekends.
> 
> Any advice on how to deal with stupid and perverted passengers would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I carry a pepper spray on my key chain and try to be aware of my surroundings, but more than that not sure what I can do.


my advice would be to take the pepper spray out of the keychain
it's not gonna do you any good if you cant take it out and point it at their face in seconds


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Chrysallis said:


> my advice would be to take the pepper spray out of the key-chain
> it's not gonna do you any good if you cant take it out and point it at their face in seconds


Yeah, drivers door pocket would be ideal, some models might even come with a counting bracket.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> I have pepper spray too but I have a taser as well. Am new to Uber so I keep the front seat filled with my stuff which sends a message all too quickly to the solo rider wanting to get up front. I don't try to move it either but will say I prefer to have you seated in the back for my and your protection. THis one dude's breath was kicking and I would have passed out had he been up front.


I'm the opposite. I feel safer when they're up front and I can see them. I hate when they drive in the back,and now I always request for them to sit up front. It's much easier to mace or taze some one from the side than it is from the back!!


----------



## Dave609 (Jul 26, 2015)

UberButterfly said:


> I don't have a gun  But I have pepper spray on my key chain


apply for a permit to carry a gun,it's a liable cause


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Firstime said:


> I'm the opposite. I feel safer when they're up front and I can see them. I hate when they drive in the back,and now I always request for them to sit up front. It's much easier to mace or taze some one from the side than it is from the back!!


 You honestly do not want to mace anyone in the front seat as YOU will get maced too.


----------

